# Picture of a Can of Beans



## plisvb (Apr 18, 2010)

Apologies if this has been covered here before.

I want to take a pic of a can of beans however, I want to show the top of the can as well to show it's depth.

My question is, how can I take a shot from that angle that will show the whole can proportionately. As you can see from my example, the bottom of the can is skewed.  Any way to adjust to that?







Thanks in advance.


----------



## rokclmb (Apr 18, 2010)

I know there is a way to fix it with software.  I'm not sure what the technique is called but it is often used for pictures of architecture.  Sorry for not being much help.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 19, 2010)

plisvb said:


> I want to take a pic of a can of beans however, I want to show the top of the can as well to show it's depth.
> 
> My question is, how can I take a shot from that angle that will show the whole can proportionately. As you can see from my example, the bottom of the can is skewed.



The angle is about right (I'd drop the camera a bit)...   but it's the lens that's causing your problem.  Shoot with a longer lens to minimize the effect.




plisvb said:


> Any way to adjust to that?



Yes.  In Photoshop, go:  Edit -Transform - Perspective.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi. You need to shoot with a much longer lens......say an 85 or 105....see this website for ideas..it'e free How to Backlight Photography Technique Backlighting Still Life subject - watch free tutorial at LearnMyShot.com    good luck


----------



## FocalPoint (Jun 5, 2010)

I know this is an old post but if you haven't figured it out yet you can easily fix this in Photoshop CS3 or CS4.  Make a duplicate layer, then make sure the duplicate is active, then click on edit, then click on Transform/Perspective.  You will see small handles in all 4 corners of the photo just click and drag on the lower right or left corner.  Drag it out and down and as you do you will see the perspective change. when you get it the way you want it just hit enter.

FocalPoint


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 9, 2010)

tilt shift lens or as above. H


----------

